# Critique my tank?



## luuuis (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi all,

I'd like you to critique of my tank if you're up for it: what do you like, what needs to be improved. It's a 3-foot tank so I decided to go with "dwarf mbuna" and have since added some lucipinnis as well.










Would love to hear your opinions.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I think it looks nice, if it were me I would try sliding that btm middle psc back, it might open up the middle a bit more with the sand.


----------



## izabella87 (Sep 4, 2012)

Add a tall plant to cover the filter intake n heater, asides that its nice


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

izabella87 said:


> Add a tall plant to cover the filter intake n heater, asides that its nice


i agree with the above, i think it would look much better if your equipment was'nt so visible. anyway i like it, good luck :thumb:


----------



## toddnkaya (Apr 27, 2013)

I love that rock! Is that Texas holy rock with alge growing? Thanks


----------



## luuuis (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks guys. I will think about how I can cover the filter intake and heater, but with such a small tank it's not so easy. I barely have enough room to scrape the glass as it is.


----------



## luuuis (Mar 24, 2012)

toddnkaya said:


> Is that Texas holy rock with alge growing?


It's coral base rock (basically live rock that has been dried).

I have a bit of a brown algae thing going, I would love for it to be green though. I think my light is way old (bought it 2nd hand) and needs a new bulb.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Since room is limited, you could always slide the intake and heater behind the rock pile on the right. At least it solves the problem of hiding the equipment without adding decorations. But regardless, the tank good as is, good job.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok what is the blue fish in te top far right with the yellow head and the stripes? cobue?


----------



## luuuis (Mar 24, 2012)

ratbones86 said:


> Ok what is the blue fish in te top far right with the yellow head and the stripes? cobue?


Male Cynotilapia afra "cobue" :thumb:


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

purdy fish


----------



## boomer92 (Apr 17, 2013)

Could you give your stock list? Contemplating a first time Mbuna tank in a 40 long.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I like the overall look of the tank, and choice of inhabitants. I might be inclined to find a way to hide the hardware as well, or even increase the number and height of the rocks. Great job though.


----------



## luuuis (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks, Fogelhund. I've moved the heater behind the rocks as per DanniGirl's suggestion and it's mostly hidden now. You can still see it from some angles, I guess that's what I get for buying a more powerful heater than strictly necessary... As a side benefit, I no longer need to move the heater when doing a water change! 



Fogelhund said:


> increase the number and height of the rocks


Easier said than done! 

boomer92 I have:
* Pseudotropheus saulosi 1m/5f (will probably re-home 1f)
* Cynotilapia afra "cobue" 1m/2f (+3 juvies out of which I will keep 1f)
* Synodontis lucipinnis x4, not visible in picture 

The tank is 36" x 14" which I believe is smaller than a 40 long, so you probably have a bit more options.


----------



## boomer92 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info, like the combination


----------

